# What is your ideal colour of your tt mk1



## S3ttx (Jun 12, 2015)

Come on guys what colour do you think is the best I'm looking for a roadster my ideal colour would be merlin purple king fisher blue or that almost primer grey don't know the name of that but that's the order I would choose what about you guys does not have to be roadster


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *NO Comment* :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

First one I ever drove was this colour, a friend of mine was a car salesman for Audi.


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

I love my colour - Mercedes Palladium silver


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Kyle18uk said:


> I love my colour - Mercedes Palladium silver


Stunning.


----------



## S3ttx (Jun 12, 2015)

Kyle not a Audi colour though but nice

That's the colour roller no 3 on list

And come on hoggy do it say what's your colour


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

S3ttx said:


> And come on hoggy do it say what's your colour


Hi, O.K. if you insist.  
Click to enlarge.










Hoggy.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

The grey you like is Aviator grey

I really wanted Papaya which as it's only available on the V6 was fine by me but they all seemed to be up north so I settled for second best with Mauritius blue, my roadster was Avus which is nice


----------



## S3ttx (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks nice triple and hoggy should have guessed lol


----------



## andyd1888 (Jul 8, 2014)

]got to be glacier blue lads ,,,,,


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Avus. Wanted it, but time was against me, so boggo _Licht Silber_ it was for me. :?

Still a stunner.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Avus Silver and if you can get it with a red interior all the better


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Red was really the only colour I wanted, though I would now have black, grey or orange


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Blue Hera .....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yellow for a roadster








Avus and black for a coupe


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Imola Yellow (hard to find), any shade of red or blue (except for Moro blue - it's nice, but it's too dark).

I'm going to be contentious and say that I don't actually like Avus Silver. It looks good in photos, but whenever I see one out, it just looks dull and grey. :?

I always go on condition and history over the colour of any car, unless I can afford to wait months to find the exact one. It's why I ended up with silver... :lol:


----------



## S3ttx (Jun 12, 2015)

Think that's abit to in depth thought went in to that answer lol just the ideal colour lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I like this shade of blue..

Steve


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Denim blue as it was the colour of the first TT I saw in the flesh.


----------



## roddytt (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

I really wanted a silver one when i bought mine, but at the time there was only 3 225 tts forsale at dealers over here, 1 had 170k on the clock and also only half leather and the other silver had just sold, and left the red one.....had no intention of buying red or any red car for that matter i dont really like red cars (now i own 2 :lol: ) Went up anyway to take it for a good test drive and see if i liked a "TT" or not, saw it sitting on the foot path outside the garage <3 <3.

Though what i like about the Misano Red is not just a dull "red" it has a yellowy/orange flake to it. my mate has a mk4 golf they looked near identical colour wise.....until the 2 were parked side by side :lol:

Though i would love a Aviator grey one! they are gorgeous also!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Moro Blue....


----------



## spikey120585 (Mar 20, 2015)

I love my Light Silver Metallic to be honest, Looks Fresh :wink:





Steve


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

Mauritius blue with silver leather interior is the best colour combo.


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

My first was my fave colour.. Aviator grey but ugly blue leather & carpets etc.

Second was Avus silver with red leather & armrest  loved it


----------



## glenn_the_beard (Jun 15, 2015)

Kyle18uk said:


> I love my colour - Mercedes Palladium silver


That is, without doubt, a seriously good looking car!


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Silver.


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Pearl metallic green.

Mine is that colour so maybe I am a little bit biased.

It does look good from all angles and I think it suits the TT and it does turn heads from time to time.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Misano Red/Phantom Black

I presume this thread will go on an on until everybody on here has said the colour of the mk1 they own!!!

DC


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

Got my Coupe in Silver, as it shows the lines nicely, launch car colour and it's the easiest by far, to keep clean.

If I was buying a Roadster, looks great in Black with Tan leather... But wouldn't fancy the constant cleaning.


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

oldguy said:


> Moro Blue....


I'll second that


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Spliffy said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Moro Blue....
> ...


Lambo blu hera but do have and really like our color best

WhanAB.com Car 03/2015 by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Lake silver. Has a nice violet look to it in some lights.


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

Silver, for being the original colour, and quintessentially German. (Avus is great for its rarity and subtlety)
Glacier or Mauritius blue, because they seem timeless and summery, to me anyway.
Red if you want it to look sporty, being a great contrast with a black hood.

The Green was very much of its time, though looks great if you get a matching roof and tan baseball stitched interior.

Black doesn't do it for me.

I'd pick Glacier Blue if I could have just one.


----------



## AviaTTor (Dec 17, 2014)

Each to their own of course...this is mine 8)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

White


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

briancope said:


> Pearl metallic green.
> 
> Mine is that colour so maybe I am a little bit biased.
> 
> It does look good from all angles and I think it suits the TT and it does turn heads from time to time.


im biased also as mine is this colour with anthracite wheels, I LOVE IT. :lol:


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

A friend of mine is selling this one, sprint blue : http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/793064628.htm?ca=16_s

Absolutely lovely !

Would be really wonderfull with this interior : Audi Exclusive Silber










Else I love my Dolomite Grey with Anis extended leather (with black steering wheel, and other parts Anis)


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Mauritius Blue for me. First TT was Denim but I prefer the latter as it seems to have a bit more sparkle about it.


----------



## Coisty06 (Dec 20, 2011)

Has to be black for me


----------



## mamwr (Mar 29, 2015)

My denim blue looks good in the sunshine...


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

100% merlin purple or raven black. Or that mix that new guy recently discovered was nice too! Purple hinted black. No idea on name....


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

Brilliant Red


----------



## Thistlebeeace (Oct 15, 2014)

DC240S said:


> Misano Red/Phantom Black
> 
> I presume this thread will go on an on until everybody on here has said the colour of the mk1 they own!!!
> 
> DC


Not quite - I'd take Misano over Avus any day. I just have a habit of buying cars which aren't the colour I like most!

I do quite like Papaya Orange but they seem so rare that they look like a non OE respray (and I get why many wouldn't like it). A car dealer in my town has had a Papaya V6 for sale for months now. Not surprised given a) the potentially divisive colour, b) the awful 19" aftermarket alloys and c) the near 7k asking price.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Raven Black


----------



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

Brilliant Red


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Dale_88 said:


> Brilliant Red


This looks stunning and would be my 2nd choice of colour but Brilliant Black has to be the best, 17 pages of pics can't be wrong :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=231144&hilit=brilliant

Warren.


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

eldiablott said:


> briancope said:
> 
> 
> > Pearl metallic green.
> ...


Here's mine:


----------



## B19WEV (May 21, 2015)

Well I'll be the first vote for Nimbus Grey pearlescent!

But I'm a bit biased


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

guess mine !!!!!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Brilliant black


----------



## Cosmic225 (Aug 6, 2015)

Raven black for me! I like black cars a lot!


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

How many different blacks did Audi use on the TT , Mine is black but there's a metallic fleck in the colour...


----------



## B19WEV (May 21, 2015)

A better pic of my nimbus grey after paint correction


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

B19WEV said:


> A better pic of my nimbus grey after paint correction


Love nimbus with base ball


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

I searched a long time for a Brilliant red V6 roadster


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Likin the nimbus grey but my choice is shiny polished metallic black 8)


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Likin the nimbus grey but my choice is shiny polished metallic black 8)


My favorite black TT honestly


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

D19 ASW said:


> I searched a long time for a Brilliant red V6 roadster


I'm not a fan of red but this tt has got me gob smacked 

ps everything about those no plates are illegal :wink: 
The D the font the centre badges. wonder if police like stopping you for a quick chat?.

Sandy


----------



## Hawwy (Sep 22, 2013)

My fav has got to be nimbus grey or aviator grey


----------



## stox (Mar 12, 2015)

Fisher4772 said:


> How many different blacks did Audi use on the TT , Mine is black but there's a metallic fleck in the colour...


Mine too, it almost looks purple in some lights.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Post a pic!! :?:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Paint colours and codes.

Brilliant Black Clearcoat LY9B/A2 *THE BEST* :mrgreen:

Amulet Red Clearcoat LY3C/4G 
Highland Green Metallic Clearcoat LY6J/7S 
Atlas Gray Metallic Clearcoat LY7Q/4A 
Light Silver Metallic Clearcoat LY7W/5B 
Brilliant White Clearcoat LY9F/B6 
Moro Blue Pearl Clearcoat LZ5J/P7 
Denim Blue Pearl Clearcoat LZ5W/7C 
Desert Green Pearl Clearcoat LZ6W/8L 
Aviator Gray Pearl Clearcoat LZ7W/1X 
Raven Black Pearl Clearcoat LZ9V/3A


----------



## bristolmatt (Jan 28, 2015)

Not many cars look good in black, but I think this is the best colour for Mk1 TT. Only with the facelift (silver) headlights though, otherwise just a bit too much black at the front end for my liking.


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Got to be Aviator Grey - looks grey in the rain and baby blue in the sun !


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

bristolmatt said:


> Not many cars look good in black, but I think this is the best colour for Mk1 TT. Only with the facelift (silver) headlights though, otherwise just a bit too much black at the front end for my liking.


FMIC gives it that extra touch if you've got black headlight inserts :wink:


----------



## Confused212 (Jul 15, 2015)

White if I could, but the blue stands out from the crowd, red is the colour I'll never have again as every red car I've owned has either been crashed into, suspension broken ( while on the auto bahn), turbo blown, so yeah def not red for me, black or blue for sure.

Dave


----------



## joshrose04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> First one I ever drove was this colour, a friend of mine was a car salesman for Audi.


Amazing colour!


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Lake Silver/ Light Silver


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like Audi offered 5 different blacks...

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.a ... tml%23bleu


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Misano Red is obviously my favourite, but if I could have any other colour it would be White.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

White eh?? This was my first tt bought as a unrecorded damaged. Wrapped it. Originally demin blue.
























My vote is still black though


----------



## radm4 (Mar 23, 2010)

Picked mine up in green today


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> White eh?? This was my first tt bought as a unrecorded damaged. Wrapped it. Originally demin blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did the full wrap cost you mate?


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Well I did it myself as I used to do it for a living. Vinyl cost about £300 white gloss and black carbon.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

This sounds very biased but I love the colour of my denim blue coupe and I also love the colour of my nimbus grey roadster 8)


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

I don't much like black or silver, and I'm not a fan of red cars in general.

I'd like papaya, but my wife would hate it and refuse to drive the car! My coupe is denim blue which is OK but I've seen better blues. I do like the green and also the purple but those seem to be pretty rare.


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Well I did it myself as I used to do it for a living. Vinyl cost about £300 white gloss and black carbon.


Nice job - that is really taking off now, you should offer your services on here mate


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> White eh?? This was my first tt bought as a unrecorded damaged. Wrapped it. Originally demin blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gift wrapping sweatystt.


----------



## tdant (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

I quite like mine :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Ady. said:


> I quite like mine :lol:


You didn't get road rage at some point did you ?


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Sandy said:


> Ady. said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like mine :lol:
> ...


 :? Not sure what you mean sandy?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Ady. said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Ady. said:
> ...


Sorry Ady, saw a road rage video a while back and thought was it you as it was an orange tt and an Insignia


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Ady. said:


> :? Not sure what you mean sandy?


Sorry Ady, saw a road rage video a while back and thought was it you as it was an orange tt and an Insignia





[/quote]

:lol: oic that video is mad! But that TT is sooooooo cool! Would look better with a black roof tho :roll:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Ady. said:


> Ady. said:
> 
> 
> > :? Not sure what you mean sandy?
> ...


 :lol: oic that video is mad! But that TT is sooooooo cool! Would look better with a black roof tho :roll:[/quote]
It's crazy and the tt driver should have just left it alone the silly na nah 
Yes it would definitely look better the a black roof :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Sandy is the only one to have mentioned the best colour. Atlas Grey. I think there is a single V6 knocking about with it, I was tempted to buy it at one point.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Elderberry Blue is my fave although I'm biased


----------



## titch3030 (May 1, 2015)

rory182 said:


> Elderberry Blue is my fave although I'm biased


Sprint blue was always my favourite, cos it's mine! Since seeing yours tho, I must admit Elderberry is my new favourite! :-D


----------



## urpaldan (Aug 1, 2009)

Green for me!

Heres mine.










Had this since 2009. Just had the coilpacks replaced and she running great!


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> S3ttx said:
> 
> 
> > And come on hoggy do it say what's your colour
> ...


+1 lovely


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

thebluemax said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > S3ttx said:
> ...


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## GazCoutts (May 11, 2015)

Got to be red.... :wink:


----------



## The Missus Mechanic (Aug 9, 2015)

Dash said:


> Sandy is the only one to have mentioned the best colour. Atlas Grey. I think there is a single V6 knocking about with it, I was tempted to buy it at one point.


OMG!!!
Like most people my favourite's my own car - Glacier Blue, until I saw this picture. Atlas Grey - stunning colour!
There's surely more than one in existence? Anyone know if there's more around?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There is but *one colour*


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> There is but *one colour*


Yes and it's *BLACK* :mrgreen:


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

Sandy said:


> D19 ASW said:
> 
> 
> > I searched a long time for a Brilliant red V6 roadster
> ...


I have had a chat with a concerned official and we agreed that these are show plates and should not be used on the road 

PS, notice the spats fitted that you sold to me 

Andrew


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

D19 ASW said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > D19 ASW said:
> ...


I was laughed at by a few members off here and still offered a tenner :lol: you did a brilliant job of bringing them back to life  and they look great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sandy


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The Missus Mechanic said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy is the only one to have mentioned the best colour. Atlas Grey. I think there is a single V6 knocking about with it, I was tempted to buy it at one point.
> ...


It was an exclusive colour, I think somebody on here bought it a few years ago.  Never know, they might sell it sometime. I have to say, I lusted over this car for a long time.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Ive said it once and ill say it again........BLACK!!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Dash said:


> Sandy is the only one to have mentioned the best colour. Atlas Grey. I think there is a single V6 knocking about with it, I was tempted to buy it at one point.


I think we have a winner 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Found more photos of the Altas Grey from RichDean's profile - he doesn't appear to have been here for a couple of years so no idea if he still owns it.


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

I like my colour


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

But if you want an Audi colour id say the Misano red on my V6

Looks great in the sun


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

They're all nice, but it's got to be Moro for me.


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's mine, just joined!


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Er still black!!


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Got to be Glacier Blue with a blue roof!


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I think if I was in a position to respray my car, then Mclaren Volcanic Orange would be a serious contender:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Er still black!!


I agree :mrgreen: 
SOLD CAR









NEW CAR


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Brilliant red vs misano red?

Is there much difference?

Does anyone have a picture of the two colours together?

Pick mine up on Wednesday and pretty sure it's brilliant red.

Cheers,

Jam13


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Didn't know you could get a MK1 in brilliant red, thought the only reds where amulet and misano but could well be wrong!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Definitely brilliant red as the seller has sent me copy of the bill of sale.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice 

If you Google it you'll find quite a few pictures of A3's to compare.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks Ian, had a look at some a3s side by side and there doesn't seem to be much differece,

I would be interested in seeing 2 red tts side by side in the flesh.

Jam


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a Quartz Grey mk1










I do like aviator grey though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

Have a dolomite grey at the moment , but I reckon Moro is the colour.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

there was/is a nice purple flip wrapped mk1 on here somewhere, looks very nice, i would choose that.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

My Misano Red...









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

HideHi - here is the love of my life - which has brought me much joy


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

briancope said:


> Pearl metallic green.
> 
> Mine is that colour so maybe I am a little bit biased.
> 
> It does look good from all angles and I think it suits the TT and it does turn heads from time to time.


Agree mate mine is goodwood green with cream leather love the colour.


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are mine.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

My brilliant red roadster.


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Misano gotta to be my favourite, we had a silver 225 about 10 yr ago but always wanted one of these
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

